# Bow case



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey guys what compound bow case do you all recommend? I have a Plano hard case now but wanted something with some equipment compartment. Was looking at Easton and Legeands soft case. Thank you!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Cabela's soft bow case. Has a removable bag for stuff. Been using that to and from the blind for 10 years or more.

https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/blackout-15-compound-bow-case

TH


----------

